# A Blight On Urban Communities



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

No, not the Government (though ...) but seagulls.

Mr Cameron has kindly donated £250,000 of taxpayers money to finding a 'solution' to the problem of seagulls misbehaving in our cities.

Cameron ... Conservatives ... solution ... Hmm, I wonder what the outcome will be?

David Cameron backed £250k Government review into Britain's seagull menace | Daily Mail Online


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I wouldn't call a seagull a blight on urban communities anywhere.

They are beautiful birds....its lovely to see them. They are plentiful around here and I have never noticed them to be a problem. Maybe they are different in other areas? I went to Devon once and they were particularly aggressive and 1 nicked my donut as I was sitting on the beach.....never known that anywhere else though, maybe its something they learned in Devon?


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

I would agree with you. They're very resourceful and intelligent birds who have learnt to make a good living from 'our' wastefulness and sloppy culture. 
And so much of what they're doing is a reaction to adverse human impact on fish stocks and development of coastal land and intrusion into traditional habitats.

I would like to hope I'm wrong, but when words like 'menace' get bandied about, and going on their (the Conservatives) past record, it doesn't bode well for the urban seagull.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

no, it doesn't. It usually means some sort of cull.

The seagulls here are protected, they can be scared away from farmland but not hurt.

Further up the Scottish coast they are more protected but then its not an urban way of life.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Im beginning to think the only thing that is a menace is Cameron himself.

Its the only time I would probably put Menace and wildlife in the same sentence. As in.

David Cameron is a menace to wildlife, and the environment in general come to that.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

They rip open the bin bags here, strew rubbish everywhere (I'm on the coast here). 
Attack people with food too. 

Where my husband works they were dive bombing workers walking to their cars.

All it takes is one person to feed them and they think everyone owes them a meal.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

There is always some article in our paper about the Seagulls, and how to deal with them, i sometimes have them in the garden, on rare occasions, 
Most of them live in the cliffsides here, dont bother me,to me a seaside wouldnt be right without seagulls
There are notices on the seafront about people feeding them


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> They rip open the bin bags here, strew rubbish everywhere (I'm on the coast here).
> Attack people with food too.
> 
> Where my husband works *they were dive bombing workers walking to their cars.*
> ...


They do this at my work too apparently!
Thing is it's the factory workers who all come out on break with their burgers and pies etc and leave it all on the floor. What do people expect to happen??


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

We must have some pretty mild-mannered seagulls here in Merseyside then! Yes they pick up waste food in the city centre but they seem to do their scavenging in the early morning when human footfall is low. They're there around peak hours too but tend to give people a very wide berth. I like them, I think there's been hardly a day in my life I haven't heard seagulls calling.
Dave wants to take a look at the blight that's taken over Parliament - scum everywhere you look! I'd gladly have my tax money go on clearing them out! :thumbup1:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Muttly said:


> They do this at my work too apparently!
> Thing is it's the factory workers who all come out on break with their burgers and pies etc and leave it all on the floor. What do people expect to happen??


Er, burgers/rubbish dropped ... not at my husband's factory, he'd have any workers doing that kicked off site due to the nature of the business. They have a brilliant cafeteria and are only allowed to consume food there, which they do. They have a shelter for the smokers.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

They only tend to come this far inland when it's rough at the coast.

They do seem to collect on landfill sites though.


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

It seems to me that any species that manages to do well despite the best efforts of the human race immediately gets branded a pest - 

Rats 
Rabbits 
Pidgeons 
Feral Cats 
Urban Foxes 
Seagulls 
Grey squirrels

I'm sure there are more that I haven't thought of ...

Why can't we live and let live for heaven's sake?


----------

